# The Army is upgrading its M4 rifles to be more durable and lethal



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

The Army is upgrading its M4 rifles to be more durable and lethal - Business Insider


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I call BS.
The M16/M4 system will never be "more lethal" until a different, more deadly cartridge is adopted.
The .223 round is wimpy, and is ineffective at any but close-to-medium range.
Its supposed carry-weight reduction (versus .308) is more than offset by the larger number of .223 rounds required to make a sure kill.

Note that there are a whole lot of .308 and .338 rifles (real rifles) out there, on the modern battlefield.
They do the actual killing, while the .223 carbines serve only to keep the enemy's heads down during maneuvers.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Note that there are a whole lot of .308 and .338 rifles (real rifles) out there, on the modern battlefield.
> They do the actual killing, while the .223 carbines serve only to keep the enemy's heads down during maneuvers.


Ditto, all the .223 is good for is lots of lead flying down range in hope of hitting someone........ No way to make the M4 more lethal......


----------

